# 2001 Chevy Silverado "Random/Multiple Cyl misfire"



## HDFLHTCU10 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a 2001 Chevy 2500 4X4 with a 6.0ltr engine. With 211,515 miles. I began having an intermitent problem of a hard start. No codes were being thrown at this time and I had no clue what the problem could be.

About 2 weeks after this symptom occured I received a code. The code was for a misfire in cyl. #4. I also started getting a slight rough idle and hesitation on acceleration from stop along with a "rich burning" smell from exaust.

I pulled the plug on cyl. #4 and it was fouled. Black and slighty wet with gas. I replaced all the plugs and the coil pack on #4. Cleared the code and now I am getting P300 Random/ Multiple misfires code.

I have checked the wires and they seem to be fine. I guess my next step would be the fuel injector on #4. Never done an injector before. How difficult is this? Should I do just #4 or all 8?

I have been told replacing one injector will screw up the computer and not run right because the injector will have more pressure then the old. Is that true?

After running the engine for just a short period of time while testing the wires, #4 plug is already showing signs of begining to foul?

Any suggestions on where to go from here? Am I correct in persuing the fuel injector? Could it be O2 sensor?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

it is not a prob changing just one injector ... kind of expensive to do all 8 of them i dont know who told you it would screw up the computer but it wont
there not hard to change out just make sure you dont tear the o-ring

unplug the injector and ohm it


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The old P0300 can be a tough nut to crack. The times I've had it, it turned out to be a plug wire. However, it could be an injector. Apparently you have some way to pull the codes. If you have an enhanced OBDII scan tool, it should show which cylinder is misfiring.


----------



## HDFLHTCU10 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback it has been helpful.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You could try swapping the injectors and see if the miss follows the injector.


----------

